# Top Fin Gravel?



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

(Sorry, title says "Top Fin" but I meant "Marina".)

I will be setting up my 36g tank to do a fishless cycle in the next week or two (hopefully.) The tank kit came from Petsmart, so while getting the tank, my husband and I bought gravel for it too. Just wondering if anyone has used it and had any issues. I want to make sure that the dye won't come off, staining the water and also turning the gravel white.

I've got Estes gravel (black) in my 10g and 20g and have never had a problem with them. 

If the Marina stuff is ok then I'll leave it, but I just don't want to get everything set up and ready to cycle, and then end up having to tear it down because the water turned black.

Also hoping it will be ok for Corys. It's smoother than most ragged gravels, so I think it should be ok. (I read that rough gravel will destroy their barbels.)

Any body used this stuff before? :fish9:


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Ive not used it before just gonna give my experience with corys though, i use just standard natural gravel from the pet store, its not smoothed or anything and have not had a problem with my cory (no barbel damage or anything) however they do prefer sand 100%more than any gravel


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh. Oops... will they still be able to root for food in the gravel?


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Yeah they will be fine like i say mine has gravel and they never stop rooting around and rummaging for scraps. I have one corner of my tank that has sand (probably 15% tank floor space in total) they prefer to rest on the sand and dig around but otherwise they will rummage all day long through the gravel and go back to the sand to rest


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

K. Gravel it is then. (Already bought it.) Maybe the next time I set up a tank I'll use sand.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

The sand is a more recent add so before it was just gravel and the cory were fine so you have nothing to worry about lol


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you know the tank will be planted, then put a planted type substrate. Regular gravel limits you and your plants somewhat. You'll never see what the "hype" is about until you make that move....and then you'll understand. There is also some stuff sold by tractor supply company called safe-t-sorb. Cost about $5 for 40lbs and made up up mostly clay and silicas. I have it in my 75g. Works much better than regular gravel.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks. I was thinking of doing a layer of plant substrate and then a gravel layer on top. I'll look around at the different kinds for sure.


----------

